# So.... Creating songs...



## Kosdu (Mar 3, 2013)

So I'm kinda wondering on different ways to go about making songs.
I would *Like* to be a musician someday, doubt it will ever happen.




What's funny to me is I can write good poetry (so lyrics), play (very poor) guitar, and think up a concept for a song, but I just can't put it together in my head. When I try to sing and play at the same time, I kinda meld my voice with the guitar sounds, like a backup singer to a main singer.


So I'm just wondering different ways of doing this.





I know music is difficult and takes practice, and that I have -no- talent, but I can't help but wonder how I would go from utter crap like this (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10047362/) to something halfway decent.


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

The best thing you can do to learn how to write music is, is to record and improvise 

I've had a quick gander at the song you recorded, have you played the guitar in whilst singing?? Try doing it separately and KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid). You're not gonna be a rock god immediately, so keep at it and really listen to what you've recorded. Start with your chords on guitar and play them straight - don't try any weird rhythms and just stick to quavers (or eighth notes if you're across the pond). The main point with the guitar is to provide a musical base for the most important ingredient, the melody, so keep it super, super simple and keep practicing so you can start being more flamboyant with it.  

With regards to the melody, after you've recorded your guitar part, really try and 'hear' a melody above the chords - if something's not apparent, just try singing anything down the microphone and hopefully some good will come from it (record it all too, so you can pick and choose good melodies). You sing in a low register too, not my strong suit, but I can give you some tips  

The key to singing is breath control. Before you sing a line, breathe in deep, riiiight into your stomach (whilst you're doing this, practice it in a mirror and keep an eye on your shoulders - DON'T let them rise, your neck needs to be completely relaxed). By doing so you'll notice your diaphragm _(not actually your diaphragm, but for simplicities sake, it is_) expanding - this is GOOD. Really feel that muscle working and think of keeping your voice down there (you'll find singing technique is riddled with metaphor) - if you sing with your throat and not your body, it'll sound shite. Now you've all that lovely air in your lungs - you need to project it. Whenever you sing look to displace all the air in your lungs, whilst remaining relaxed, and really MEAN your lyrics. SHOUT out your emotion, reach for those higher notes and you'll become immensely satisfied with the results. 

A final point (and jeez, I've rambled on), GIVE IT TIME. Please don't give up on music, you sound enthusiastic now but there'll be a point where you won't wanna do it anymore, so PLEASE don't give up - you WILL get good at singing and guitar, it just unfortunately takes a while for your fingers and your vocal chords to catch up with what you have inside your head. 

If you want any more advice, I'll be floating around the forums - I like to keep a check on the music threads.

Kal x


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

^This so much. You forgot to add that you should warm up your voice beforehand. There are plenty of warmups you can do ranging from scales and arpeggios to more oral technique stuff. Have a look online for these.


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah! Sorry, that too  

I always find the funnest is to sing HA or ZZZT to half scales (i.e. Cmaj: C,D,E,F,G,F,E,D,C) - gets the diaphragm doing!

If you're struggling with singing high too, try doing a half scales and _sliding _up a semitone (half-step) on the top, so the scale above ends up like this:

Cmaj: C,D,E,F,G,_*Ab*_,G,F,E,D,C

Helped me tremendously!!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you.


I see what you mean, but I cannot seem to, well, sing in the first place.
Just kinda meld my voice to the guitar.




Anyways, thanks again. I'll try a new version of this song, more like I originally had thought of it.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I see what you mean, but I cannot seem to, well, sing in the first place.
> ...


Yeah I noticed you were actually speaking the words rather than singing them. I'm not sure how far that'll get you to be honest. Just do what Kalven said and think of a simple melody over the top of the chords. I'm guessing you're having trouble actually physically pitching your voice to "sing". That really just comes with practice. Try strumming a chord on the guitar and 'la' a note that matches it, you'll know it when you get it. From there you can go up or down in a scale.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Yeah I noticed you were actually speaking the words rather than singing them. I'm not sure how far that'll get you to be honest. Just do what Kalven said and think of a simple melody over the top of the chords. I'm guessing you're having trouble actually physically pitching your voice to "sing". That really just comes with practice. Try strumming a chord on the guitar and 'la' a note that matches it, you'll know it when you get it. From there you can go up or down in a scale.




I appreciate the advice, but at this point... screw further effort.

I think about quitting every time I do the slightest thing related to guitar or singin, I think it's time I heeded that message.



Kthxbai


----------

